# moon lighting for leopard geckos



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

I spotted some moonlight glow bulbs in pets at home today, does anyone have any experience with these? do they just improve viewing of your geckos or do they improve the nighttime activity of them?

or are they just a pointless item to add to your vivarium 

any advice would be great thanks!

: victory:


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

I had one of the Exo Terra Night Glo bulbs if that's what you mean? Did very little apart from add a bit of viewing ease and raised the air temps a bit.

I've changed it over to a normal energy saver bulb now just to help give my guy day and night cycles.

As for his activity levels with and without it, I've noticed absolutely no difference at all.


----------



## Veyla (May 24, 2011)

I found that it does help to watch the Leo at night. I pop mine on just so I can see what Bob is up to. but otherwise there is no need to get one.Don't do what I did and get the lowest watt bulb, its a waste of time. You need a higher one to actually see anything at all.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I bought the lucky reptile led moonlight bulb. It was much better for night time viewing.


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

I was looking earlier and was going to suggest that if viewing was your primary reason for getting something like this then maybe getting an LED set up from a DIY store might prove better and cheaper to do.

Missus came home and disturbed me while I was gathering info on it...damn women!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I may invest in one (ill make sure not to get the lowest watt one) so I can hopefully enjoy seeing my babies a bit more at night, although they are still quite secretive!!


Cheers

Rachel


----------



## Niro (May 9, 2011)

I wouldnt get a blue or green bulb. I had a blue bulb when i first got my BD but it actually gives off more of a normal, white glow with a hint of blue in it making it look like it could still be day. The red bulbs are a lot better. They ARE red - the light they give off is just red. Most people recomend to use only red bulbs for night viewing/heating. 
Also a lower watt would be better unless you need to use it as a heat source.


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

Niro said:


> I wouldnt get a blue or green bulb. I had a blue bulb when i first got my BD but it actually gives off more of a normal, white glow with a hint of blue in it making it look like it could still be day. The red bulbs are a lot better. They ARE red - the light they give off is just red. Most people recomend to use only red bulbs for night viewing/heating.
> Also a lower watt would be better unless you need to use it as a heat source.


 
Yeah im using red bulbs currently, 40w in my large vivarium and a 20w in my small vivarium, temperatures staying around 29/30degrees in the day, I dont leave the bulbs on all night, just when I want to have a little watch 

could only find 15w moonlight bulbs in pets at home today, so didnt bother getting one!

think ill stick with red for now  plus they give a nice ambient glow to my bedroom hehe :lol2:


----------

